# Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000



## Ralle1976 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


Wollte mir eine neue Spinnrolle zulegen! Ich gehe meistens auf Forellen und Hecht, könnt ihr mir eine der beiden Rollen empfehlen? Habe glaub ich gelesen, das die 2500 wohl zu klein wäre für Hecht und Co?!


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Ralle1976 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Achja, ich habe an meiner Matchrute YAD 4,20 mtr die ich eigentlich nur zum Forellen Angeln habe Ne Exceler 3000 dran sollte ich mir lieber Ne 2500 holen, und tauschen?


Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Moin,

kommt drauf an wie du angelst. Wenn du am heimischen Teich mal einen Wobbler oder Gufi durchziehst, dann geht auch die 2500er. Wenn du im Bodden mit XXL Ködern rumpeitscht, dann würde ich eine deutlich größere Version nehmen.

Von der Schnurfassung und Bremskraft langt die 2500er dicke. Langlebiger wird es natürlich mit einer etwas größeren Rolle. Muss aber auch zu deiner Rute passen. Was fischt du denn? Nützt ja auch nichts, wenn du eine kopflastige Rute fischt und da dann ein 2500er leichtgewicht unterschraubst.

Btw: Kauf die lieber das Modell X, denn das hat den Airbail Schnurfangbügel und CRBB Kugellager, welche 12x resistenter als die Kugellager in der S Version sind.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*



Ralle1976 schrieb:


> Achja, ich habe an meiner Matchrute YAD 4,20 mtr die ich eigentlich nur zum Forellen Angeln habe Ne Exceler 3000 dran sollte ich mir lieber Ne 2500 holen, und tauschen?
> 
> 
> Gruß



3000er zum Matchangeln ist zu groß. Ich nehme 1000-2500er Rollen zum Forellen und Allroundangeln. 2500er größe mit Guter Schnur langt auch für Graser und Störe...


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Der Unterschied zwischen einer 2500er oder 3000 Exceler, ist nur die Spulengrösse nicht der Body. Also wenn du mehr Schnur auf der Spule brauchst, dann kommt die 3000 in Frage, wenn du nicht weit raus musst, reicht auch die 2500.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Exceller X
2500er @ 260g <---> 3000er @ 285g

Exceller S
2500er @ 285g <---> 3000er @ 315g

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/DAIWA_EXCELER_X_2500_Frontbremsenrolle

1000er und 1500er sowie 3500er und 4000er sind oftmals vom Gewicht identisch. Zwischen 2500er und 3000er ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## elbetaler (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Ich habe mir eine 3000er zugelegt und das gute Stück ausgepackt. Die erste Sichtkontrolle hat mich allerdings etwas abgetörnt.
Da steht zwar auf der Verpackung was von Japan drauf, darunter aber Made in Vietnam. Nun muss das nicht zwingend ein Nachteil sein, wobei man trotzdem voller Vorurteile ist. Beim Trockentest stellte ich fest, das der Rotor gegenüber der Achse instabil ist. Wenn nun unter Last (Drill) Druck auf das Schnurlaufröllchen kommt, "eiert" der Rotor um die Achse.
Das kann doch nicht gesund sein? Denke, der Verschleiss ist damit grösser. Habt ihr ähnliches festgestellt?
Ist diese Toleranz normal und unbedenklich oder soll ich die Rolle garnicht erst "nass" machen und reklamieren? 

MfGJ und Tschüss.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Hab eben mal bei einer Exceller und einer Exist geschaut. Bei der Exist wackelt nichts, bei der Exceller hab ich auch ein gewisses Spiel im Rotor. Hab beim Fischen aber noch nichts negatives dadurch gemerkt.

Ich mag die Daiwa Exceller/Laguna/Regal Rollen durchaus. Für das normale Ansitzangeln sind die gut. Trotzdem hat Daiwa etwas nachgelassen, mehr Spiel, mehr Toleranzen. Das gefällt mir garnicht.

Trotzdem immer noch eine andere Klasse als Spro/Penn/Mitchell usw...


----------



## wienermelange (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Daiwa Exceller/Laguna/Regal Rollen durchaus. Für das normale Ansitzangeln sind die gut. Trotzdem hat Daiwa etwas nachgelassen, mehr Spiel, mehr Toleranzen. Das gefällt mir garnicht.
> 
> Trotzdem immer noch eine andere Klasse als Spro/Penn/Mitchell usw...


wau, du vergleichst vermeintliche daiwa ansitzrollen allgemein mit anderen firmen die wirklich *auch* keine schlechten rollen im programm haben.
das kommt halt schon immer drauf an in welcher preisliga wir spielen.

grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Wo ist dein Problem?

Die von mir genannten Rollen waren in der Preisklasse von 80-140 Euro. Und ich vergleiche die mit Rollen von anderen Herstellern in derselben Preisklasse. Manche liegen drüber, manhe drunter.

Wenn ich in der Preisklasse Rollen von anderen Herstellern anschaue (abgesehen von Shimano, aber das ist Geschmackssache) dann ist der Unterschied extrem. Auch wenn ich an den Mitchel Mag Pro (oder wie sie heissen) und den teuren DAM Rollen Kurbel, dann ist der Unterschied zu dem Laufverhalten von den Daiwas einfach extrem.


----------



## wienermelange (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

@ Allrounder27
genau das ist der punkt was ich meine. vor allem z.b. eine mag pro lite o. auch schon mag pro u. von penn die battle sind in meinen augen schon besser.
naja so ist es ebend auch immer wieder - zehn angler zehn meinungen.
aber meinen ersten satz also dein eigens geschriebenes fand ich schon ganz mutig von dir auch ist da ja von einer geeigneten daiwa ansitzrolle die rede. ich meine ja auch bloß - so schlecht isse ja auch wieder nicht.

grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Es sind keine Ansitzrollen. Es sind Spinnrollen. Trotzdem möchte ich beim leichten Float oder Grundfischen nichts anderes benutzen und nehme die dazu.

Über die Mitchell Rollen habe ich letztens mit jemandem gesprochen, der von den top Modellen eine Fischt. Er war ziemlich enttäuscht.

Aber wie du schon sagst, jeder wie er mag. Ich kurbel an unterschiedlichen Rollen von unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Ausser Daiwa, evtl. noch Shimano, möchte ich nichts fischen.


----------



## Ralle1976 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*

Also ich spinne mit einer alten shimano alivio 2,70mtr wg 20-40 gr. also lieber Ne 2500 für die Matchrute und die 3000 für die Spin? Bin meisst an Seen unterwegs wo überwiegend recht Grosse Hechte sind und gute barsche!


----------



## flx1337 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa exceler S 2500 oder lieber 3000*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine 3000er zugelegt und das gute Stück ausgepackt. Die erste Sichtkontrolle hat mich allerdings etwas abgetörnt.
> Da steht zwar auf der Verpackung was von Japan drauf, darunter aber Made in Vietnam. Nun muss das nicht zwingend ein Nachteil sein, wobei man trotzdem voller Vorurteile ist. Beim Trockentest stellte ich fest, das der Rotor gegenüber der Achse instabil ist. Wenn nun unter Last (Drill) Druck auf das Schnurlaufröllchen kommt, "eiert" der Rotor um die Achse.
> Das kann doch nicht gesund sein? Denke, der Verschleiss ist damit grösser. Habt ihr ähnliches festgestellt?
> Ist diese Toleranz normal und unbedenklich oder soll ich die Rolle garnicht erst "nass" machen und reklamieren?
> ...



Habe genau das selbe Problem! optisch und preislich hat mich die Rolle eigentlich sehr angesprochen und ich dachte bei DAIWA kann man ja nichts falsch machen... Aber das Ding eiert ziemlich und dadurch kommt es meiner Meinung nach zu komischen bewegeungen in der Rute. Also mich stört es und ich würde dir von dieser Rolle abraten. Kauf dir lieber ne Shimano in der Preisklasse - Ich kauf keine DAIWA mehr...


----------

